
ML Competition: Predict the spread of dengue fever - pjbull
https://www.drivendata.org/competitions/44/
======
pjbull
Also, here's the getting started blog post with an introduction to working
with the available Dengue data: [http://blog.drivendata.org/2016/12/23/dengue-
benchmark/](http://blog.drivendata.org/2016/12/23/dengue-benchmark/)

